# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  النسخة الأولية من نظام الأندرويد 4.0 لهواتف سوني اريكسون

## mohamed73

* النسخة الأولية من نظام الأندرويد 4.0 لهواتف سوني اريكسون*  يوم أمس تم تسريب النسخة الأولية من الاندرويد 4.0 لهاتف جالكسي اس 2 واليوم نرى النسخة الأولية من هذا النظام لهواتف السوني اريكسون وهي متوفره للتحميل.  النسخة الخاصة بسلسلة هواتف سوني اريكسون Xperia التي  تعمل بنظام الأندرويد وسيتمكن مستخدمين هذه الهواتف من تجريب ساندويش الآيس  كريم وستجد في مشهد الفيديو التالي عرض للنظام على هواتف سوني اريكسون  Xperia .   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoIsNYR7XJ8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL       لتحميل نظام الاندرويد 4.0 من احد الروابط التالية حسب نوع هاتفك : بعد الدخول لرابط التحميل قم بالنزول لآخر الصفحة واضغط Accept لبدأ التحميل تحميل الاندرويد 4.0 لهاتف سوني اريكسون Xperia ray من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
تحميل الاندرويد 4.0 لهاتف سوني اريكسون Xperia arc S من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
تحميل الاندرويد 4.0 لهاتف سوني اريكسون Xperia neo V من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------


## timetar

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## hafeez91

xcv dvdsdsg

----------


## hadshy

شكرا جزيلا ويعطيك العافية

----------


## aska

السلام عليكم 
كنت ابحث في جوجل ووجدت 4gsmmaroc واردت ان اشترك فيه لكي اتمكن من معىفة عدة اشياء عن الهواتف وخصوصا سوني كسبيىا ز وشكرا لكم

----------

